# NOPI Car Show/NDRA Drag Race - Dallas, TX 10/16-10/17



## NOPIMAN (May 8, 2004)

NDRA Drag Race & NOPI NATIONALS Car Show Show Series - Texas Motorplex, Ennis, TX. October 16-17

NOPI Returns to Texas Motorplex for 2nd year

All Nissans are Invited to race or show!!! Separate Asian Division in the Car Show.

Show info: http://www.nopi.com/2004/showseries.cfm
Race Info: http://ndra.nopi.com/ndra_2k4/default.cfm

All the Crazyness, NOPI TV and World Class Sport Compact Drag Racing.
Car Show - 5 big winners $600 each (1 from each division)
Anyone can race. $4500 - 8 class Street car race. Open session all weekend.
All the details at NOPI.com
Anyone interested in going?


----------

